# Dog won't stop obsessing over the new cat



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

So we just got a new kitten, she's about 14 weeks or so. Anyway, my dog has a touch of OCD, always has. She's the dog that chases her tail, absolutely obsesses over one toy, etc.

Anyway, we've had the kitten for 2 days now and Cedar will not leave the poor kitten alone. If the kitten moves, Cedar jumps up and has to follow it, sniff it, lick it. She does nothing but stare at it from afar when it's not moving. She basically smothers the poor thing. It's not overly scared of her as it was around dogs before. 

We do try our best to keep Cedar from smothering it all the time. We're constantly correcting her, telling her to leave it, using the off command, etc. She is absolutely obsessed with this poor cat and I'm wondering if she's ever going to leave it alone. 

Anyone else ever been in a situation like this? How long before it got better? Any tips or tricks to help this along?


----------



## metal_injection (Aug 28, 2011)

My friend had a pure english bull terrier obsessing over a puppy ridgeback. She smothered it for around 2 months. Though I reckon she was trying to be the puppy's mum. A year later and she mostly ignores him now.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

distract her when she focuses on the kitten. That can lead to dangerous happenings even if she doesnt mean to hurt the kitten. Shelby was with us for about 9 months and it took her 5 months before she finally stopped pawing at the cats. They were something new and she was obsessed with trying to figure out the strange looking dogs. When she would focus on them i would force a distraction. Keys rattling loudly, shaker can. We also worked heavily on leave it.


----------

